# First Molt?



## Eikoden

At what age does a Cockatiel molt their baby feathers, and grow their adult feathers?

Is there a way to tell if the Cockatiel's molt is the "first"?

My new cockatiel, Elizabeth, is an unknown age, and has just started molting. I'm hoping to see changes in her feathering so that I can tell it's her baby molt, and then get an approximate age from there.


----------



## sweetrsue

The only way you will be sure if it's a baby molt if it changes to male markings from female markings. They all look like females when they are young.


----------



## Tielzilla

I would say anywhere from six months to a year should be the first...of course everybirdie is different that is for sure....they do tend to lose the occasional feather now and then..if you notice a lot of dander, a lot of feathers and pinnies all over...and a tad crabby...well that's a molt


----------



## sweetrsue

Sometimes the face feathers will start to go around 4 or 5 months.


----------



## Eikoden

Hmm. No face feathers yet, but LOTS of body feathers. looking like this isn't her first molt...


----------



## Renae

It's usually between 6-12 months. *

When your bird is molting you will find an abundance of small feathers on the bottom of the cage floor. You will also find little transparent flakes that resemble dandruff being shed as well.
*


----------



## srtiels

Does she have a legband? if so the year of hatch should be on it. What color is she?


----------



## Eikoden

she is CA banded. never thought to look for the year on there! she is a pearl pied.


----------



## Kerry78

Ive got a really young tiel and tonight im noticing she keeps preening her feathers alot does this mean new feathers are on the way?

she has a Purple ring band 09 im guessing shes 5months old poss 6mths


----------



## atvchick95

Kerry78 said:


> Ive got a really young tiel and tonight im noticing she keeps preening her feathers alot does this mean new feathers are on the way?
> 
> she has a Purple ring band 09 im guessing shes 5months old poss 6mths



most likely because when they molt they become very itchy, extra baths/sprays/showers how ever they enjoy to take a bath should be offered when molting to help the new feathers come in, and cut down on them being itchy

and all they need is plain tap water Some like their bath water cold, some like it luke warm -and or room temperature

I give mine baths/sprays with luke warm water (the same temp. for a infant baby) 

my love birds will turn around and jump in their water dish that I just filled with cold tap water( let the tap water run for a minute or so and get nice and cold ) some birds are just weird like that or at least mine are, lol 


on the topic of molting - my Lucky is having his first molt :blush: and he turned 5 months old on June 1st

but most of mine start to molt at 4 months old. but those molts are always little and usually not noticeable if you're not looking for a molting bird.


----------



## Someone

My cockatiel is currently 5mo I just found a lot of his crest feathers to be falling out an feathers underneath the crest are also gone I am really worried about Cody’s health because I think I stepped on him can someone help me also how do I start a discussion I am new to this and have absolutely no idea


----------

